# HAlf Coronas



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I have found the HUHCs are perfect size for me in the morning on my way to work. And I love these little guys. What I'm wondering is what are your top Half Coronas? I'm about to order a couple boxes of the HUHCs but I'd like to get some others ones that are in the same ball park.

This is what I'm looking at but I have to drop one box.please let me know if I am missing one I don't know about....just not sure which one to drop, I hate controlling myself...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions (Jul 13, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> I have found the HUHCs are perfect size for me in the morning on my way to work. And I love these little guys. What I'm wondering is what are your top Half Coronas? I'm about to order a couple boxes of the HUHCs but I'd like to get some others ones that are in the same ball park.
> 
> This is what I'm looking at but I have to drop one box.please let me know if I am missing one I don't know about....just not sure which one to drop, I hate controlling myself...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far for me it's HUHC, Parti Shorts and BCJ. Hoping to find more.

TL


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> I have found the HUHCs are perfect size for me in the morning on my way to work. And I love these little guys. What I'm wondering is what are your top Half Coronas? I'm about to order a couple boxes of the HUHCs but I'd like to get some others ones that are in the same ball park.
> 
> This is what I'm looking at but I have to drop one box.please let me know if I am missing one I don't know about....just not sure which one to drop, I hate controlling myself...lol
> 
> ...


Every one of those are great little smokes you won't be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Thanks guys, sounds like I can't go wrong. Just shy of buying boxes without having had them before....worst case I guess I could sell them. But it sounds like the are all winners


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Thanks guys, sounds like I can't go wrong. Just shy of buying boxes without having had them before....worst case I guess I could sell them. But it sounds like the are all winners
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've literally got every one of the cigars you have listed and I haven't been disappointed yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

RyJ Mille fluers and partagas Mille fluers are good also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

RyJ Mille fluers and the parti Mille fluers are also good options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

scdlh el principe, if you can get a box with EML or TOS code, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Recent production BCJ's have been considerably better than RASCC's, IMO. I think they overdid blending the RASCC's to the milder side to differentiate from the BCJ's since the vast majority were all coming off the same line at the Partagas factory (ULA 2014/15, now ETP late-2015 to date). If I were going to drop one off your list it'd be the RASCC's. Traditionally a very good cigar, and by itself it still is. But, lately it just doesn't hold up in a side-by-side with the BCJ or recent P-Shorts.

That said, if you haven't smoked any minutos before (the three on your list plus SCdlH El Principe), and you're fired up on the size of the HUHC, it might be better to cut down to either the BCJ or P-Shorts and double up on HUHC's. Personally, I love them all. But minutos vs half coronas are different smoking experiences. HUHC's tend to have a more open draw 90% of the time, but minutos can be little powerhouses (recent RASSC notwithstanding).


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Recent production BCJ's have been considerably better than RASCC's, IMO. I think they overdid blending the RASCC's to the milder side to differentiate from the BCJ's since the vast majority were all coming off the same line at the Partagas factory (ULA 2014/15, now ETP late-2015 to date). If I were going to drop one off your list it'd be the RASCC's. Traditionally a very good cigar, and by itself it still is. But, lately it just doesn't hold up in a side-by-side with the BCJ or recent P-Shorts.
> 
> That said, if you haven't smoked any minutos before (the three on your list plus SCdlH El Principe), and you're fired up on the size of the HUHC, it might be better to cut down to either the BCJ or P-Shorts and double up on HUHC's. Personally, I love them all. But minutos vs half coronas are different smoking experiences. HUHC's tend to have a more open draw 90% of the time, but minutos can be little powerhouses (recent RASSC notwithstanding).


What a wealth of info....thanks !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

If you like the Montecristo profile and can find Medio Coronas on special, the last a surprising long time and the taste great. 

I've had and hold all those on your list and I would put the RASCC at the end with the 
El Príncipe just ahead of that but as much as I love the HUHC and the BCJ and Parti Shorts a ton, I have to put the 3.5" x 44rg up front. The Boli and Parti do age most excellently but the shorter HUHC an MMC are open for business ROTT. The RASCC and El Principe need quite a bit of patience. 

Just my $0.02 for quicker smokes even though with watchmaker tweezers or the MODUS I can easily get 35-50 minutes from the 3.5" nubbing them. 

For quicker smokes I would hit rg 40 and below. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GOT14U said:


> I have found the HUHCs are perfect size for me in the morning on my way to work. And I love these little guys. What I'm wondering is what are your top Half Coronas? I'm about to order a couple boxes of the HUHCs but I'd like to get some others ones that are in the same ball park.
> 
> This is what I'm looking at but I have to drop one box.please let me know if I am missing one I don't know about....just not sure which one to drop, I hate controlling myself...lol
> 
> ...


Drop the R/A enjoy your purchase:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Thx guys for all the advice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

GOT14U said:


> Thx guys for all the advice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well? What did you decide to do? The suspense is killing me! :surprise:


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, we wanna know..


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I'm dropping the r/a and will order the rest on Friday. Woop woop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions (Jul 13, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> I'm dropping the r/a and will order the rest on Friday. Woop woop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great! You should end up with a shipment that looks much like this:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...est-cuban-cigar-purchase-604.html#post4810049

It's a nice sight to come home to :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------

